# Asked for Free t4 and Free T3--this is what got



## Horselover (May 25, 2013)

I have been diagnosed with hypothyroidism for several years. Was not managed properly by my general practice MD so I asked for a referral to an endocrinologist. Researched endos in this area and picked the one most highly reviewed. After first visit, she agreed I felt terrible due to hypothyroidism and upped my Synthroid from 25 MCG to 37 MCG (actually I increased to that dose before my visit on my own which I told her----felt much better at new dose). TSH went down to 2.0 range---she declined to do my Frees. Went back for follow up 6 months later. Feeling pretty good but hard to say as felt worse for a lot of years---what is good? Still having weight issues and feel metabolism is low. Asked her to do Frees and this time she agreed. Got my lab results back today as follows: TSH 1.74 (.340-4.820 uIU/mL); T4 5.4 (4.7-13.3 ug/dl) ; TUP 31.0 (31.0-39.0%); FTI 1.7 (1.4-4.5 calc). Don't see free T 3! She is a nice lady but some things she has said raise red flags: TSH tells me about T3; weight gain is not related to thyroid issues; inability to convert to T4 to T3 is a genetic problem and is rare. And now I didn't get my frees like I asked. AArg! What do you think?


----------



## Horselover (May 25, 2013)

Oh...me again. And I don't even know what those tests are or if they are significant! Help!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> TSH 1.74 (.340-4.820 uIU/mL); T4 5.4 (4.7-13.3 ug/dl) ;


Based on what you say about your doctor it's time to start looking for a new one.

Most ppl feel best with a TSH around 1 and a Free T-4 in mid to 3/4 range. You are high on your TSH and low on FT-4 which means you could probably handle another increase in your med's.

Many ppl do not convert properly, I've never heard the "genetic" connection - I supplement with Cytomel. You need to get yiour FT-4 higher before adding Cytomel.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Horselover said:


> I have been diagnosed with hypothyroidism for several years. Was not managed properly by my general practice MD so I asked for a referral to an endocrinologist. Researched endos in this area and picked the one most highly reviewed. After first visit, she agreed I felt terrible due to hypothyroidism and upped my Synthroid from 25 MCG to 37 MCG (actually I increased to that dose before my visit on my own which I told her----felt much better at new dose). TSH went down to 2.0 range---she declined to do my Frees. Went back for follow up 6 months later. Feeling pretty good but hard to say as felt worse for a lot of years---what is good? Still having weight issues and feel metabolism is low. Asked her to do Frees and this time she agreed. Got my lab results back today as follows: TSH 1.74 (.340-4.820 uIU/mL); T4 5.4 (4.7-13.3 ug/dl) ; TUP 31.0 (31.0-39.0%); FTI 1.7 (1.4-4.5 calc). Don't see free T 3! She is a nice lady but some things she has said raise red flags: TSH tells me about T3; weight gain is not related to thyroid issues; inability to convert to T4 to T3 is a genetic problem and is rare. And now I didn't get my frees like I asked. AArg! What do you think?


Oh, pooey! I hate to put anyone down but this woman seriously does not know what she is doing. Even if she did not run the FREES; this should be a red flag................

{{{{{TUP 31.0 (31.0-39.0%);}}}}}} This is a copy and paste of YOUR T3 uptake.

Read this please:

T3 Uptake test
http://www.drstandley.com/labvalues_thyroid.shtml (high, hyper---low, hypo)

The T3 uptake explained.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003688.htm

I am surprised you are not comatose!!

Please; find a naturopathic doc or a GP, PCP...............................anyone who "gets it!"

Here is info about the FREES:

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

If you wish to properly advocate for yourself, you will have to gain a modicum of understanding of some of this stuff!!


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

It would be great if we could add a forum on this place for favorite doctors.


----------



## Horselover (May 25, 2013)

Thank you for your responses! I am not comatose but think I could feel better. My endos office called today to tell me my lab results are normal. I just said thank you---didn't have the energy to argue. The doctor usually calls with results but this time her office staff called. Guess I asked too many questions on my last visit. She has a very good reputation and "has patients from other states" coming to see her. I will be switching to a neuropathic MD in an adjoining town as soon as I can get an appt. He has a fabulous rep for dealing properly with thyroid issues. Was just hoping to find a doctor closer. A good doc will be worth the trip! I still can't believe my currrent endo didn't order frees when I specifically asked her too and she agreed.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Horselover said:


> Thank you for your responses! I am not comatose but think I could feel better. My endos office called today to tell me my lab results are normal. I just said thank you---didn't have the energy to argue. The doctor usually calls with results but this time her office staff called. Guess I asked too many questions on my last visit. She has a very good reputation and "has patients from other states" coming to see her. I will be switching to a neuropathic MD in an adjoining town as soon as I can get an appt. He has a fabulous rep for dealing properly with thyroid issues. Was just hoping to find a doctor closer. A good doc will be worth the trip! I still can't believe my currrent endo didn't order frees when I specifically asked her too and she agreed.


And that maneuver on her part does not instill confidence; does it?

Let us know when you have that appt. with the other doc! Please?


----------



## Horselover (May 25, 2013)

I will! You have been so helpful---does me good to have support! The practice I want to switch is overloaded with new patients in spite of hiring 2-3 new practitioners----they say they are in process of hiring more like-minded docs and should be accepting new patients early next year. Last time they expanded their staff and took on new patients, they added 400 patients in less than a week. Will hang on----I guess keep my endo til then so I can get prescription for synthroid. I am trying something new this past week----7 Keto DHEA----supposed to support thyroid and adrenals....and may increase T3 a little. I think I feel a little better but too soon to tell. Ever heard of this? Heard about it from good ol Dr Oz...then did all research I could find. Is safer than plain DHEA as does not affect estrogen/testosterone. Know anything about this?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Horselover said:


> I will! You have been so helpful---does me good to have support! The practice I want to switch is overloaded with new patients in spite of hiring 2-3 new practitioners----they say they are in process of hiring more like-minded docs and should be accepting new patients early next year. Last time they expanded their staff and took on new patients, they added 400 patients in less than a week. Will hang on----I guess keep my endo til then so I can get prescription for synthroid. I am trying something new this past week----7 Keto DHEA----supposed to support thyroid and adrenals....and may increase T3 a little. I think I feel a little better but too soon to tell. Ever heard of this? Heard about it from good ol Dr Oz...then did all research I could find. Is safer than plain DHEA as does not affect estrogen/testosterone. Know anything about this?


I only know that there may be dangers such as heart-attack and breast or prostate cancer. Just be very careful and yes, stick with your endo for now so you can get your Rx's that you need.

Let us know how you are feeling on the 7-Keto DHEA!


----------

